# Veetle - another IPTV online site



## lparsons211367066133 (Oct 22, 2011)

I just found veetle.com which seems to be a reasonably good IPTV site. Almost 200 movies and a bunch of 'channels' to watch.

You can get HD video that seems to work well, but to do that on a Mac at least, you need the Veetle plug in that only works with Google Chrome on the Mac.

On Windows, I don't know what the requirements are.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Used Veetle quite a bit a couple years ago when I was IPTV only. There is a plugin you need to install that is available for all browsers. I got most of my live sports thru Veetle. If he's still broadcasting check out ZuesTV, he does good HD streams.


----------



## lparsons211367066133 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info and tip.

BTW, the plugin doesn't work on all browsers. On the Mac they indicate only Google Chrome is supported.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Interesting. Don't believe I've tried Veetle. Will check it out tonight.


----------

